# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Polish  I wanna start to read Polish! (But i have some questions!)

## mekko

I i got approx 1 years Russian in knowledge, would it be easier to study Polish then when it comes to grammatic,accent,pronounce and so on?  
How much big different is it between Polish grammatic and Russian grammatic? Does it have 6 kasus like Russian have?  
Like these.  
-родительный 
-дательный 
-творительный  
And so on....

----------


## kamka

> I i got approx 1 years Russian in knowledge, would it be easier to study Polish then when it comes to grammatic,accent,pronounce and so on?  
> How much big different is it between Polish grammatic and Russian grammatic? Does it have 6 kasus like Russian have?  
> Like these.  
> -родительный 
> -дательный 
> -творительный  
> And so on....

 weeeeeeeeeell, bothe of these languages come from the same family, and hence, there obviously aresome similarities. From my experience, I can tell you knowing one of the languages and learning the other one may prove useful in some aspect, and, at the same time, may cause problems in others. 
As for the cases, Polish has 7 of them, but the 7th is hardly ever used anymore. Generally speaking, they answer the same questions (Imienitielnyj padziezh kto? chto? - Mianownik kto? co? and so on, and so forth) 
accent and pronunciation and most definitely different; accent is easier in Polsih 'cause it follows strick rules and is regular in 98% of cases.
Pronunciation of Russian is softer than Polish.

----------


## mekko

When i borrowed Polish language in the library i found that it got the same words and same pronounce.  
It would be easier to learn it if you you reading Russian.

----------


## kamka

> When i borrowed Polish language in the library i found that it got the same words and same pronounce.  
> It would be easier to learn it if you you reading Russian.

   ::  I don't think I understand your post.
I can assure you the pronunciation, although similar in some cases, is different; as for the same words - sometimes words that are spelt/pronounced v. alike mean totally the opposite. (eg. zapomnieć in Polish means to forget, while zapomnit' in Russian - to remember  ::  ) 
I don't learn Polish, I'm a native speaker to it, if that's what you meant. Plus, I do read Russian, it's just that ever since I converted to Linux I haven't had time to figure out how to install cyrylic on the computer, and that's why I transliterate instead.

----------


## Оля

> eg. zapomnieć in Polish means to forget

 Wow, really?   ::   ::   
mekko, I'd like to learn Polish too, I'm native Russian speaker, but I don't find Polish very similar to Russian. I only think that Polish pronunciation is not very difficult for Russians.

----------


## Basil77

My (I'm native Russian speaker) impressions about Polish and Czech languages (after a trip to these countries): I could understand some of the Polish speech, but comletely didn't understand their writings (signs and so); but in Czech republic I could understand the meaning of several street signs, but couldn't understand what people saying.

----------


## TATY

I learn Russian and Ukrainian, and Ukrainian has lots more similarities to Polish than Russian does.  
Russian has been more influenced by South Slavonic language (Bulgarian) and also latin. 
Polish orthagraphy and pronunciation is harder for learners than Russian is I think. Cyrillic was made especially for Slavic languages, whereas the latin alphabet which Polish uses wasn't.  
Also Polish has those weird ę and ą sounds!

----------


## basurero

> My (I'm  a native Russian speaker) impressions about Polish and Czech languages (after a trip to these countries): I could understand some of the Polish speech, but comletely didn't understand their writing_ (signs and so on/such); but in the Czech Republic I could understand the meaning of several street signs, but couldn't understand what people were saying.

  

> If I've got approximately 1 year's Russian in knowledge, would it be easier to study Polish than Russian? when it comes to grammar, accent,pronounciation and so on? 
> How big of a difference is it between Polish grammar and Russian grammar? Does it have 6 cases like Russian has? 
> Like these. 
> -родительный
> -дательный
> -творительный 
> And so on....

  

> When i borrowed Polish language books? in the library i found that it has got the same words and same pronounciation. 
> It would be easier to learn it if you are reading Russian.

 What do you mean by 'reading'?    

> mekko, I'd like to learn Polish too, I'm a native Russian speaker, but I don't find Polish very similar to Russian.

----------


## chaika

Здесь можно бесплатно изучать польский язык в онлайне:  http://polish.slavic.pitt.edu/ 
Материалы да и сайт вообще на английском.

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Basil77  My (I'm  a native Russian speaker) impressions about Polish and Czech languages (after a trip to these countries): I could understand some of the Polish speech, but comletely didn't understand their writing_ (signs and so on/such); but in the Czech Republic I could understand the meaning of several street signs, but couldn't understand what people were saying.      
> 			
> 				If I've got approximately 1 year's Russian in knowledge, would it be easier to study Polish than Russian? when it comes to grammar, accent,pronounciation and so on? 
> How big of a difference is it between Polish grammar and Russian grammar? Does it have 6 cases like Russian has? 
> Like these. 
> -родительный
> -дательный
> -творительный 
> And so on....
> ...

 What do you mean by 'reading'?    

> mekko, I'd like to learn Polish too, I'm a native Russian speaker, but I don't find Polish very similar to Russian.

 [/quote:3cu72ws4]
Надо же, а у меня-то всего одна ошибка   ::   ::   ::   ::   :P  :P

----------


## Basil77

> Надо же, а у меня-то всего одна ошибка       :P  :P

 Так что не фиг теперь прибедняться, что мол английский у тебя ужасный.  :P   ::

----------


## scabbyhound

К вопросу об изучении Польского языка:
во всех славянских языках (кроме Болгарского, Македонского и Русского) 7 падежей, кроме известных есть ещё и "звательный"

----------


## Zaya

> К вопросу об изучении польского языка:
> во всех славянских языках (кроме болгарского, македонского и русского) 7 падежей, кроме известных есть ещё и "звательный".

   ::

----------


## Wowik

> К вопросу об изучении Польского языка:
> во всех славянских языках (кроме Болгарского, Македонского и Русского) 7 падежей, кроме известных есть ещё и "звательный"

 Уже обсуждали. Звательный почти вымер, и в польском и в чешском и др. 
А в русском просторечье есть специальные звательные формы у некоторых слов.
Вась! Кать! Петь!

----------


## Wowik

> К вопросу об изучении Польского языка:
> во всех славянских языках (кроме Болгарского, Македонского и Русского) 7 падежей, кроме известных есть ещё и "звательный"

 Уже обсуждали. Звательный почти вымер, и в польском и в чешском и др. http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtop ... 390#132390 
А в русском просторечье есть специальные звательные формы у некоторых слов.
Вась! Кать! Петь!

----------


## scabbyhound

отче наш, боже, господи

----------


## Remyisme

> Originally Posted by kamka  eg. zapomnieć in Polish means to forget   Wow, really?     
> mekko, I'd like to learn Polish too, I'm native Russian speaker, but I don't find Polish very similar to Russian. I only think that Polish pronunciation is not very difficult for Russians.

 it's also like that with Ukrainian language.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> eg. zapomnieć in Polish means to forget, while zapomnit' in Russian - to remember

 Russian has a similar word - запамятовать.

----------


## Comedy_Watcher

I agree with what was said so far; learning Polish or Russian really does help you with learning the other. The fact that many words, and in fact grammar rules are similar makes learning one much easier with knowledge of the other. Even when words or grammar rules show only slight similarities, it makes it easier to learn them than otherwise. An example of how learning one can help another is with word endings; Polish masculine, feminine and neuter nouns have similar endings when you factor in pronunciation rules to their Russian counterparts. 
I also find it easier to remember new words even when they sound only slightly similar to what they translate to. Sometimes learning both may pose challenges, but I don't think this is something to really worry about as the benefits you get are much greater than the losses in my opinion.

----------


## Wowik

> отче наш, боже, господи

 Это вовсе не русский язык, а церковнославянский. В русском это своего рода церковный сленг  ::  .
Еще "Владыко"   
-----------
— Мамо! Купи мне Reebok!
— Яких тэбэ рибок? Та ще хомьячок нэ здох.

----------

